# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Gevaarlijke medicijnen gestolen - NieuwNieuws.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Gevaarlijke medicijnen gestolen*
*NieuwNieuws.nl -** 43 minuten geleden*
Uit een geparkeerde auto in de Vespuccistraat in De Baarsjes in Amsterdam is zondagavond een hoeveelheid gevaarlijke medicijnen gestolen. Het gaat om zware slaapmiddelen, zware pijnstillers en medicijnen tegen psychoses. *...* 
Tas vol zware medicijnen gestolen AT5
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

